# E120 baseband



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

This one kicks serious ass, best one I've used yet. Just sayin...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

huh?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

yes, it's the one everybody uses..

why is this in development? I see no development here.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Isn't ei20 NOT for the Fascinate? And this has nothing to do with development...

[~AOKP 28 • Glitch v14 • Unity Theme v3~]


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Oops, I guess I developed a mistake.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## dablitzkrieg (Aug 2, 2011)

jordan3891 said:


> Oops, I guess I developed a mistake.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


 lay off the pot

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Moved this for ya'll.


----------

